# Marantz sr7500. Problem. Need help..



## Italfra1

Guys, I've had this Marantz SR7500 for about five years. No problems until recently. Just started clicking off into standby, then it became more frequent and now it has finally just clicked into standby and no longer works. I've tried turning the reciever on and I get the dreaded "checkpow5" code. I disconnected all my cables from the the reciever thinking that maybe a loose wire was causing a short or something. Nope! Still clicks right into standby mode even with nothing connected and shows checkpow5 code. I've googled this and it doesn't look good. Anyone have any suggestions besides throwing this POS in the garbage. I'm not happy. I paid $829 for this reciever and only got five years out of it. I'm sure if I send it back to marantz I'll be paying shipping plus who knows how much for the repair. A bunch of people seem to say this problem is common with these recievers and it's most likely a power supply problem. 

Any suggestions or possible fixes without dumping too much money into this thing. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Davenlr

Pop the top. and look at all the electrolytic capacitors. One or more will probably have a bulge in the top of the can where the "X" is. If so, replace them with one of the same value from radio shack (they should have two wires going through the circuit board and unsolder from below). Note the polarity when replacing them with new ones. One side is marked, and must be replaced in the same polarity. Not a hard job if you can solder. 

If you do not see any problems with the caps, see if marantz will sell you a new power supply board (assuming its on a separate board from the main amplifier).


----------



## CCarncross

It's definitely an internal problem, like power supply or bad caps, etc...it would probably cost $200+ to repair. "Only" getting 5 years out of it, thats really not terrible. After AV equipment went all digital, they just don't last as long as stereo equipment of old. Remember the days when the worst problem you had was a pot would get dirty and need replacing/cleaning? You are probably better off investing $300 or so in a new unit that functionality wise would absolutely destroy that Marantz. A call to Marantz would quickly tell you what is the best option to take.


----------



## Italfra1

I'll try taking a look at the caps and see if I notice any problems. That sounds like a repair I can handle. I'm going to talk with a Marantz service center tomorrow and see what they recommend. I'm not sure if I can handle replacing the power supply. That sounds like it might be out of my league. I'll do a little more research and report back.

Thanks.


----------



## Italfra1

CCarncross said:


> It's definitely an internal problem, like power supply or bad caps, etc...it would probably cost $200+ to repair. "Only" getting 5 years out of it, thats really not terrible. After AV equipment went all digital, they just don't last as long as stereo equipment of old. Remember the days when the worst problem you had was a pot would get dirty and need replacing/cleaning? You are probably better off investing $300 or so in a new unit that functionality wise would absolutely destroy that Marantz. A call to Marantz would quickly tell you what is the best option to take.


Yeah, $200 to repair, probably another $100 in shipping. Is it really worth sinking the money into this thing. This reciever was $829.00 new. If I can figure out how to fix it myself or get it fixed for $200 I would consider that. Even if I had purchased a 5 yr extended warranty it wouldn't have done me any good because the reciever is just over 5 yrs old. Like you said the older equipment lasted forever. I have a Denon reciever that sits in my garage that's 20 yrs old that's a Pro Logic and it still works great.

So what would you recommend as far as a reciever. How much more do I have to spend to get a decent reciever? 
I've read alot of threads where people ran into the exact same problem with alot of Marantz models. They all seem to have this checkpow 5 problem. I'll never buy Marantz again.

Thanks.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Italfra - The Marantz SR7005 is fantastic. Full HDMI 1.4a support, fully supports all the BluRay codecs, sounds fantastic!


----------

